
Microsoft Azure IP Advantage: A closer look at the ‘patent pick’ - tbrownaw
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2017/02/16/microsoft-azure-ip-advantage-closer-look-patent-pick/
======
tbrownaw
Things to make you go "WTF".

The part about handling lawsuits for their customers is a strong enough
statement against (software) patents -- that getting sued is pretty much
inevitable -- but it sounds like they'll let you use _their_ patents to
counter-sue. Which is even more fucked up, since the underlying assumption
_has_ to be that it isn't possible to exist without violating at least one of
them.

